# Esquemas de radios antiguas y trasmisores ,todo valvulas



## el-rey-julien (Jun 12, 2010)

En este tema recopilaremos enlaces a esquemas de radios, receptores y transmisores a válvulas.

El objetivo es tener una inmensa base de información para reparación y/o construcción de estos equipos con tecnología valvular  

Se agradece cualquier aporte que ayude para ampliar esta lista.

http://www.ea2ry.com/libroradio/Cap14.htm 
http://www.qsl.net/py3cnq/
http://www.radiomuseum.org/?language_id=5
http://makearadio.com/tube/4-tube-es.php
http://oldtube.com/index.html
http://www.qsl.net/nw2m/ft101.html (amplificadores rf válvulas)
http://bama.sbc.edu/
http://www.macnaughtonart.com/tubereceiver.htm
http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/17ew8.htm
http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/6cl6.htm
http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/5vssb.htm
http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/2ha5.htm
http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/12au70v1.htm
http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/6an8.htm
http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/
http://www.lu7dtu.com.ar/Proyectos/42x42-6watts/42x42.html

para descargar una extensa base de datos de válvulas,esquema función etc, http://duncanamps.com/tdslpe/download.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 20, 2010)

agrego otro mas http://www.elvalvulas.com/
http://www.freeinfosociety.com/electronics/schempage.php?cat=1


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.free-circuit-diagrams.com/radio/page-1/119/transmitter-fm-45w-with-valve


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 21, 2010)

si digo gracias me quedo corto mr. tsu


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 21, 2010)

de nada helminto 
http://www.triodeel.com/ 
http://www.triodeel.com/3vhifi.gif
saludos


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 25, 2010)

Muy buen aporte, Gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Lord Chango (Jul 18, 2010)

Excelente aporte, tsunami. Me parece que me viene mas que bien, tengo un par de radios a valvulas que me gustaria poner a marchar. Voy a ver que saco en limpio de todo eso.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 18, 2010)

aca ay otro rincon donde encontraran esquemas de tv y radios antiguas
TV Philips antigos, años  50, 60, 70           ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 160 esquemas  ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,153/
 Helminto G., luchosexto  y Lord Chango de nada

otro link de una pagina que no conocía ,aporte de JorgeJ por poner el link corregido originalmente puesto por ronces
http://vacuumtubebrasil.profusehost.net/welcome.htm
pagina con  algunos proyectos interesantes como amplificadores de rf ,complemento  para transmisores valvulares

http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/proyectoselectronica.php       en la sección   electrónica ay varios esquemas    i proyectos  de  radiorreceptores a válvulas

http://www.ricktone.com/    otra mas para las colecciones


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Majestad este es el super post de julien.... que gran contribucióon a la causa tubulera, felicitaciones


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2010)

que no lo habías visto,es de cuando era tsunami ,va todavia soy un tsunami ,de ves en cuando voy agregando los link que encuentro 
muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2010)

http://www.elvalvulas.com/esquem/esquemas.htm
http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/12/17/are-you-a-vacuum-tube-audiophile/
http://www.beavisaudio.com/Projects/ValveCaster/

manuales y  donde comprar  valvulas http://www.vacuumtubes.com.ar/books/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2011)

http://rt00117m.eresmas.net/radios.htm
http://usuarios.multimania.es/fcjavierdg/rxvalvulas.htm


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2011)

majestad su proxima radio para empezar....http://www.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&q=radio%20a%20galena&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=771&bih=399


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2011)

gracias panda ,pero  y la valvula ?yo  quiero a valvula la radio


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2011)

El siguiente paso es agregar un "audion" el prmer triodo que detectaba y amplifcaba...

Sabia que en Argentina se hizo la primera transmisión de radio del tipo broadcasting del mundo, por un grupo de entusiastas que llamaron "*los locos de la azotea*" Liderados por Telemaco Susini quien junto a sus amigos fundo una radio que estuvo operativa hasta finales del siglo pasado?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

en una palabra ,primero armo la tipica vobina  y el capa variable (lc) luego  lo amplifico y listo ?
sin fi ni osciladora ni nada ?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 19, 2011)

offtopic


> Majestad!!! que alegria!! llegue a pensar que el gran gato habia echo un festin  convirtiendolo en su platillo preferido.....


Asi es majestad, asi eran las primeras radios tengo un circuito que me paso mi hermano sobre una "FM a galena" vamos a vrificarlo y si funciona como dicen lo subo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

dale subilo  nomas ,pero  prefiero  am 
saludos panda


----------



## pandacba (Ene 19, 2011)

Hace años ya, llevaba trabajando tiempo reparando y arreglando cosas, un dia cae un muchacho que se habia comprado un combinado que tenia un mueble espectacular, pero la electrónica era deplorable.....
Ni la bandeja ni el sitnoamplificador eran de ese modelo.....
El queria dejarlo bien, y para hacerlo andar bien habia que hacer mejores amlificadores, y yo todavia no tenia la experiencia en tubos y sobre todo en hacer los trafos y aun no habia conocido quien seria mi bobinador por muchos años...

Asi que le ofreci hacer las salidas de audi transitorizadas, yo solia tener varios equipos armados para mostrar su funcionamiento, eligio uno bastante potente, y empezo la transformación, cuando esto estuvo listo, tuve un problema con el sintonizador, tenia una vávlula de FI muy agotada, y la busque y no la consegui, fi a un tipo que vendia tubos usados, pero se veia peor que la que yo tenia y si bien probada tenia resto, me dije, y que pasa si de aqui  a uno o dos mese el tubo chau, de donde saco otro?
Asi que le propuse hacer el sintonizador transitorizado, nunca habia echo uno de esos....

Encontr varia placas ya armadas y calibradas lista para utilzar, pero llevaban tandens cuando no recortados asimetricos o de valores poco habituales, al no poder conseguir el CV tome la decisión de armar todo el sintocompleto, compre un juego de bobinas Distrex que se haacin en Río IV era un  mal llamado OL/OC ya que es un OM/OC aqui se fabricaba el impreso asi que compre la placa los transistores de germanio y puse manos a la obra, cuando me puse a calibrar la FI y los osciladores y tras dejarlos ajustados y poder sintonizar con limpieza cada emisora me produjo cierta emoción que me quede escuchando radio casi toda la noche, esta radio tenia ciera magia y era el echo de haberl echo uno mismo y me dije habra sido asi la emoción de los pioneros? o de aquellos que hiicieron su primer radio a galena? Oir una transmisión radial en un cacharro autoconstruido tiene un sabor inigualable


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2011)

enlace corregido de radios a válvulas  la mayor colección  http://www.antiquesboedo.com.ar  algo asi como 30  mil esquemas

bueno de momento   no funciona  la parte donde dice esquemas ,espero se arregle  pronto

mirar acá también http://ar.groups.yahoo.com/group/museoderadiosantiguas/


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2011)

Ya que estamos con el tema radio, que saben de Don Telemaco Susini y su compañeros? una pista para lo que no saben, en sus años mozos fueron conocidos como los locs de la azotea.....


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

*rey*eno aste que se la pasa dibagando en esos lares de radios antuguos, no tendra alguna pagina donde aparescan fotos de radios con la fecha correspondiente (al radio) se agradece la atencion de su mercé


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

http://www.antiquesboedo.com.ar/    aqui mismo ay muchas colecciones de radios con foto y fecha de la radio(preguntar  al señor si no esta ay ,el muchacho sabe un monton de esas radios,las colecciona ¡¡¡¡¡

solo pica en en cuadradito donde dice ''coleccion de radios,1,2,3,4,5.6  y 7 ''    luego en la foto de la radio   y sale  la fecha el modelo y una pequeña referencia de  el aparato en cuestion ¡¡¡¡¡
saludos coyote



			
				reseña de ejemplo   dijo:
			
		

> Radio Grundig (Radio-Vertrieb, RVF, Radiowerke)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.             eso mas la foto de la radio                                     .



pandacba dijo:


> Ya que estamos con el tema radio, que saben de Don Telemaco Susini y su compañeros? una pista para lo que no saben, en sus años mozos fueron conocidos como los locs de la azotea.....



no eran los que hicieron  la primer trasmision de radio en la argentina?

para lucho sexto 
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=255     una radio   fm completa  como construirla ¡¡¡¡¡¡ fabulosoooo  revisa que también vi una radio mas cencilla en  esa pagina


----------



## luchosexto (Ene 26, 2011)

Gracias Rey julien, muy buena informacíon. Ahora a buscar esas valvulas (la parte mas interesante del proyecto porque uno nunca sabe con que se va a encontrar jaja). Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

si miras en los primeros post ay mas radios,y por acá válvulas  ,es decir donde se pueden conseguir algunas  medio raras para los proyectos http://www.vacuumtubes.com.ar/category/stock-general.html
algunas  realmente muy económicas

la 6cb6 solo dos dolares ¡¡¡ i se usa en receptores de ,tv,fm,fi tambien

    sobre radios  antiguos

http://makearadio.com/crystal/63-es.php


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

muchisimas gracias su majestá


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2011)

Asi es, pero a leido quienees eran cada uno de ellos y que hicieron luego? para darte otra pista fundaron una radio que cerro sus puertas recien en 1999, leer la historia de Susini y sus amigos es apasionante porque contagia cosas positivas y luego te vas a sacar el sombrero cuando veas la calidad de personas que fueron a lo largo de sus vidas verdaderos ejemplos para todos nosotros te invito a buscar información que la hay y mucha y luego lo compartimos si te parece aqui o en nuevo hilo

Aqui les dejo una página muy jugosa donde hay mucho para aprneder y practicar y por ende compartir, muy bien explicado y con muy buenos gráficos y fotografias

Muchas curisosidads como un diodo con una hojita de afeitar y un lápiz de carbón
el linkhttp://www.bienservida.eu/radiogalena.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

esta ''filoso'' el diodo ''gillette''


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2011)

Que les parece esto quien se anima a hacerlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

estaba evaluando en como  construir  la bobina la que sea mas facil ,para una valvula ,la radio de una sola valvula


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2011)

Cual circuito pensas utilizar? ja que te parecio ese diodo "filoso"?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

aun no me decido ,voy a mirar las radios de anilandro ,alguna de ellas seguro voy a hacer


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

Alejandro Garrote	www.iguazuradioantique.com.ar
Brian G7JWX 	www.radio-memories.co.uk
Carlos Landi	www.antiquesboedo.com.ar
Markus Meier 	www.biennophone.ch
Museo virtual de Radio	www.tuberadioland.com
Philis old Radios	www.antiqueradio.org
Radio Classic	www.classicradiogallery.com
Radiopistoia.	www.radiopistoia.com
Radios Antiguas en Italia	www.antiqueradio.it
Radios para autos antiguos 	www.antiqueradios.com.ar
Stone Vintage Radio	www.StoneVintageRadio.com

sacados de http://www.acrayara.com.ar   asociación de coleccionistas de radios antiguas a valvulas


----------



## pandacba (Ene 28, 2011)

Este hilo trata de radios antiguas y trnasmisores es decir tx y rx tubular, pero no hay otro espacio para Radios antiguas o projectos vintage a tanasisroes para hacer algo como esto


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2011)

eso me recuerda mis exmenes de radio, mi profe tenia un superheterodino armado asi, desajustaba todo y si quedaba pasaba si no pelas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> eso me recuerda mis exmenes de radio, mi profe tenia un superheterodino armado asi, desajustaba todo y si quedaba pasaba si no pelas


 nos hacia salir afuera el en el salon producía la falla ,luego  nosotros entrábamos y supuestamente aplicabamos el metodo para detectar  la falla y repararlo,ya reparado nos calificaba,
bueno yo  lo primero que miraba eran las soldaduras,la  mas brillosita y hay estava la falla,la arreglaba en segundos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ jiiiiiii que tramposo no ?el profe siempre ponia cortos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 28, 2011)

Para su majestad


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2011)

hace tiempo que no veia un transformador de ese tipo  (que no recuerdo)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 28, 2011)

Si mal no recuerdo se llamaba bobina de acoplamiento variable no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

esta bueno ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  esa es la bobina de antena ,pero veo que adentro tiene un vasito plastico con otra bobina y  con alambre de liz

y el esquema panda ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Ene 28, 2011)

Asi es, Black, incluso hay osciladores con ese sistema, recuerdo haberlo visto en una radio de broadcastin en Rio IV

Ahora subo el esquema majestad, primero queria saber si os interesaba
Disculpad la demora

Este es el esquema


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

http://wwww.trioda.com/index.php?page=schematic&curpage=30
http://www.radiomuseet.com/blog_post/38/telefunken-40g
http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/telefunken_40g_neu.html
http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/telefunken_40g_alt.html


----------



## luchosexto (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola amigos, ando buscando si alguien me puede facilitar el esquema de una radio philips al-a20u fabricada en Argentina. Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 23, 2011)

me suena familiar el momento, ya buscaste en las paginas recomendadas en el tema?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

AL E 20-U   te sirve?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2011)

Te acordas el año de fabricación?
Decime si esta es





Bueno ya consegui el esquema, escaneado de un manual original de Philips, por eso recien mañana lo podre subir


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

así que el panda si tiene su user y clave en radiomuseum .o es que solo es una mojada de oreja?


----------



## luchosexto (Feb 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Te acordas el año de fabricación?
> Decime si esta es
> 
> 
> ...



Exato esta es la radio!! la rescate de una habitacion donde guradaban las herramientas para la huerta y se criaban los pollitos para el gallinero Jaja. La limpie a fondo me costo ponerla en marcha, pero ahora camina muy bien, el indicador de frecuencia que es de vidrio se perdio por eso pienso hacercelo. Muchas gracias, la verdad necesitaba el esquema porque reemplaze algunos componentes pero no se si son los correctos porque donde estaba las lauchas y ratones hicieron estragos masticaron todo, la habia visto en radiomuseum pero no podia ver el esquema (la radio me parece del año 47). Ultimamente saque de un desarmadero y de un campo, una radio philips mas vieja que esta (las valvulas que utiliza son octales) y una general electric, mña pongo los modelos para que me ayuden con los esquema y volverlas a la vida. 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=10686&p=63468#p63468 hay esta el manual y tiene el esquema,lo descargue y es ese modelo ,intente subirlo al foro pero no se puede porque el manual+esquema pesa 4 megas


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2011)

Lo prometido es deuda gracia a la gentileza de mia amigo Pablo, de Técnico de Azul y moderador de foro de tecnicosaurios.

Ahora su majestad no me dira que fue doble mojada no?
En radiomuseum solo esta el esquema, este el manual original de ese aparato
Si, pone los modelos haber si te conseguimos la info para que rescates esos valiosos modelos que son parte de la industria nacional


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2011)

ahhh   es  el mismo ,de tecnosaurio


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2011)

Yo lo tengo pero no lo iva a poder scanear asi que se lo pedi a Pablo, pero no son iguales con el modelo AL-E20U.
Echale una mirada esta el circuito y las instrucciones para los ajustes e incluso como va el hilo del dial.... Es el que entregaba Philips Argentina a la red de servicio técnico y talleres autorizados


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2011)

si es verdad asta esta como se pone el hilo del dial


----------



## luchosexto (Feb 24, 2011)

Muchas gracias, rey julien y pandacba!!! gracias al esquema pude terminar de cambiarle los componentes que puse porque la mayoria estaba errado, se escucha mucho mejor y sintonisa de diez!!!. Odio pedir tanto pero son mi unica fuente de esquemas, las dos radios que mencione anterior mente son: una g.e.c (general electric company, supon yo que fue fabricada en inglaterra) bc 6540, tiene muchos cables desconectados y a esta tambien la agarraron las lauchas !!!se llevaron algunos componentes!!; y la otra es una philips al-846-vh de fabricación argentina, tambien le aparecen cables desconectados, esta radio tiene alimentacion de 220 Vac y 6 Vcc pero los cable de alimentacion desaparecieron y por empesar no se como alimentarla, y le falta hilar el dial.

(P.D. estoy sacando fotos que mas adelante subire para que vean las radios antes despues)   

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2011)

luchosexto dijo:


> Muchas gracias, rey julien y pandacba!!! gracias al esquema pude terminar de cambiarle los componentes que puse porque la mayoria estaba errado, se escucha mucho mejor y sintonisa de diez!!!. Odio pedir tanto pero son mi unica fuente de esquemas, las dos radios que mencione anterior mente son: una g.e.c (general electric company, supon yo que fue fabricada en inglaterra) bc 6540, tiene muchos cables desconectados y a esta tambien la agarraron las lauchas !!!se llevaron algunos componentes!!; y la otra es una philips al-846-vh de fabricación argentina, tambien le aparecen cables desconectados, esta radio tiene alimentacion de 220 Vac y 6 Vcc pero los cable de alimentacion desaparecieron y por empesar no se como alimentarla, y le falta hilar el dial.
> 
> (P.D. estoy sacando fotos que mas adelante subire para que vean las radios antes despues)
> 
> Saludos



ya tenes el esquema para el philips al-846-vh ?


----------



## luchosexto (Feb 24, 2011)

No, me faltan ambos esquemas. Estube en radiomuseum pero no consigo ninguno. La primera que quiero encarar para arreglar es la philips porque supongo que es mas facil conseguir el esquema. 
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2011)

en esta pagina antes tenian mas de 300 mil esquemas pero cerraron la seccion de descargar ay que entrar al foro y pedir los esquemas,ellos tienen de todo 
http://www.antiquesboedo.com.ar/foro/

edito eran mas 30 mil esquemas no 300 mil


----------



## luchosexto (Feb 24, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en esta pagina antes tenian mas de 300 mil esquemas pero cerraron la seccion de descargar ay que entrar al foro y pedir los esquemas,ellos tienen de todo
> http://www.antiquesboedo.com.ar/foro/
> 
> edito eran mas 30 mil esquemas no 300 mil




Me salta el antivirus por codigo malicioso y me sierra de golpe la página, y no puedo entrar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2011)

yo entro lo mas bien,y si primero vas a la pagina principal?


----------



## luchosexto (Mar 5, 2011)

No tuve exito, me inscribi y todo pero no se que pasa se me cuelga, igual le envie hace una semana un mensaje al mail que aparece pero no obtuve ninguna respuesta. Sigo en la busqueda de los esquemas, igual muchas gracias por la ayuda que me brindan. Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 5, 2011)

Podrías poner el set de válvulas que tiene cada una Lucho?
Estás seguro de la numeración de la GE?


----------



## luchosexto (Mar 12, 2011)

Buscando en el google encontre esto
http://der-troedelheinz-wilnsdorf.d...iches-Röhrenradio-von-GEC-BC6540.html?pse=apq
yo consegui la misma radio. tiene 2 indicadores y 2 perillas de dial para sintonia, desarmandola un dial controla el capacitor varible y el otro controla las entrada y salida del núcleo de una bobina. Ahora me fijo y pongo el set de valvulas. Lo que me sorprende es la indicacion de con que puede ser alimentada: de 64 a 230 Vcc y 100 a 250 Vca de 60 a 100 hz. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2011)

http://marenostrum.org/buceo/pecios/titanic/radio/ (un poco de historia)
 (radios españolas)
lucho que paso con tu radio?,yo estoy armando una marca marshall,no se el modelo


----------



## luchosexto (Abr 3, 2011)

Todavia estoy buscando, estoy en proceso de desarmado porque en la tapa te indica cada valvula pero menciona el codigo, asi que estoy limpiando para leer mejor y ponerlo mas tarde aka. Rey julien no te quiero ilucionar pero tengo algunos esquemas de receptores marshall, si me das tiempo lo busco, lo escaneo y los subo, pero necesito tiempo porque no se donde los archive.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Eso estara bueno Lucho, si subilo, espero que le sirvan y si no enriqueces el hilo igualmente


----------



## luchosexto (Abr 4, 2011)

las valvula que utilizan son:
la g.e.c
N108
U107
DH77
W107
X109
(valvulas comunes de 9 terminales como la 12au7)
La philips al846-v
6D8G
6G6G
6GT7
Y41
(Me falta una que es la OF porque esta medio borrado pero me arriesgo a decir que es una 6A7, son todas de zocalos octal).
Sigo buscando lo de marshal. Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2011)

muchas gracias luchosexto ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

http://www.audiofanatic.it/Schemi/Tipo/Valvole/pre/Schemi_pre.html  by @electromecanico


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

Donde puedo comprar equipos Transmisores de Onda Corta (SW) ??? el equipo debe estar homologado por las Organizaciones correspondientes internacionales.

Me intereza montar una emisora SW en AM en mi pais...
*
donde puedo comprar estos equipos ??*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 19, 2011)

yo estoy en el mismo lio... igual me quiero hacer una emisora de SW (de ojala 10W) que podemos hacer si aqui no hay tubos!


----------



## luchosexto (Abr 21, 2011)

Aqui les dejo algunos esquemas, hay mas lo voy subiendo por pedasos. Espero que te sean utiles Rey Julien. Saludos.


----------



## luchosexto (Abr 21, 2011)

Aka van mas esquemas, Rey julien (esta vez lo escribi bien). Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

si, todavia te aparece la opción de editar corregile el nombre


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

http://www.tubecad.com/

muchas gracias lucho ¡¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

http://www.lu2dcc.com.ar/
http://www.lu1dcl.com.ar/
http://www.lu8eha.com.ar/
http://www.lu1dce.com.ar/
aportados por un nuevo integrante llamado @elektroloko


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 28, 2011)

Gracias su majestad... he aquí algunos enlaces interesantes para explorar, teniendo las valvulas como tema de interés principal:

*Valvulas en equipos de radiotransmicion para aficionados (proyectos, teoria, ideas, lincs):*
http://www.lu8jb.com.ar/Amplitud Modulada.htm
http://lu1mek.blogspot.com
http://xq2dwo.blogspot.com
http://www.qsl.net/lu9jku/novedad.htm
http://www.radioantigo.com.br/radioama.htm
http://py2mg.qsl.br/
http://www.amforever.com/
http://amwindow.org/amers.htm
http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/Home
http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/01200-construc-equipos-1900

Por ahora estos que he dejado colgados aquí, y pronto otros que guardo en el cajón del olvido.
Saludos a todos.

PD: Las valvulas son una escuela de aprendizaje excelente para quienes comienzan , además tienen un virus que genera adicción


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2011)

biennn ELEKTROLOKO
 tu aporte es muy bueno ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2011)

Majestad majestuosa, para cuando la plesbenda? quedo en hacer una nueva prueba para la galena.....
También le di como hacer una prueba menos problemática con la Zincita..... 
Dele ponga manos a la obra y exiga en nombre de la ciencia y que no lo dejron ir al asado, y por otras presiones que ud sabe que se le deje hacer las pruebas asi luego de eso probamos el detector a la llama....


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 28, 2011)

Sigo consiguiendo radios!!  y no puedo avanzar porque no consigo esquemas! la dos anteriores siguen esperando a su funcionamiento. Me dieron una para arreglar pero esta facil porq se le pudrio los cables y hay que cambiarlos, es una philips al-v21b fabricada en Argentina se alimenta con 6v, si alguien tiene el esquema de esta estaria muy agradecido. Por mi parte sigo buscando, en tecnosaurio todavia nadie respondio. Pero entre tanto buscar consegui esquemas de las radios espicas, espero escanearlas y subirlas muy pronto.Saludos.


----------



## jlgg2010 (Jul 5, 2011)

Revisen en este sitio, hay para bajar libros sobre manuales agrupados por años por Beitman, Riders y otros  mas, se los recomiendo

http://silverslingshot.com/


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 6, 2011)

aca les dejo algo a los guitarristas lo encontre perdido en la web no es mio es parte de 50 archivos que ire subiendo


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 8, 2011)

aca les dejo algo mas para los guitarristas


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola muchachos aca les dejo un pequeño aporte para el que desee construir un transmisor híbrido para radioaficionados, este equipo es multibanda y transmite en los modos lsb, usb y cw.
Para mi la dificultad mas grande seria la de conseguir los cristales para las distintas bandas, otra alternativa podría ser mandarlos a pedir, si mal no recuerdo la ultima vez me cobraron unos 80 pesos argentinos cada cristal uno de 29 Mhz y otro de 53 Mhz que use en otros proyectos, también podría servir como base para el desarrollo o modificaciones en el mismo, espero les sea de utilidad.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola a todos aca les dejo el diagrama de un amplificador lineal multibanda a válvula específicamente usa el tubo 811 y con una potencia de excitación de  15W entrega alrededor de 200W, esto según el manual personalmente no lo he probado, espero sea de su agrado.

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2011)

gracias por el aportazo muchachos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ se agradece


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola aca les dejo otro amplificador de HF este utiliza una válvula 6146 este se puede exitar con 3 w y obtener unos 60 w de rf . para el que tenga 2 de esta valvulas se pueden conectar en paralelo y obtener unos 120 w de salida de salvaje poder 

saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Ago 4, 2011)

Gracias gabriel, estoy leyendo a ver si lo armo

No entiendo la conexión de la válvula, no tiene los numeros en las patas....cómo se hace ?

nunca he trabajado con valvulas.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola iserd aca te dejo un pdf para que identifiques los terminales de tu valvula 6146. el zocalo es el que esta marcado como 7CK los pines 1,4 y 6 corresponden al catodo,el pin 5 corresponde a la reja de control, el pin 3 a la reja de pantalla y por ultimo los pines 2 y 7 a el filamento.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola lsedr como estas ,por lo general ,los terminales de las valvulas se cuentan ,a partir de la marca en el zocalo,la que esta despues de la marca es la 1 y el resto se van incrementando en sentido horario.

Saludos.


----------



## hermig (Ago 10, 2011)

luchosexto dijo:


> No tuve exito, me inscribi y todo pero no se que pasa se me cuelga, igual le envie hace una semana un mensaje al mail que aparece pero no obtuve ninguna respuesta. Sigo en la busqueda de los esquemas, igual muchas gracias por la ayuda que me brindan. Saludos.



Hola Lucho sexto:-

 Intestastes registrarte en el foro de Acrayara y no tuvistes resultado? tratá de hacerlo nuevametne, lo que pasa es que el registro del foro es distinto al de la pagina Web, entra a www.acrayara.com.ar y en el menu de la izquierda cliqueas foro y se abre  la pagina del foro, ahi te registras eligiendo tu nombre de usuario y contraseña. Despues hay que aceptarte, yo soy uno de los administradores asi que voy a estar atento a tu registro. lo que pasa es que hay muchos robots y por ahi se te ha eliminado sin querer. 
Saludos 

Hermig


----------



## lsedr (Ago 12, 2011)

Gabriel, parte de la literatura no se ve en el texto, pues cuando hiciste el scan para hacer el pdf quedó un poco fuera de margen.......


----------



## franciscorlockwood (Ago 19, 2011)

que esquema para una radio casera a valvulas harian considerando la facilidad de conseguir todo y facilidad am o fm


----------



## hermig (Ago 19, 2011)

Holaa Francisco:-

 Depende de que es lo que tenes en mente .  onda larga solamente o onda larga y ondas cortas, etc. De acuerdo a lo que desees se puede comenzar a ver circuitos. Tambien si deseas una radio del tipo superheterodino o algo mas simple como un regenerativo.. En fin, el menu es amplisimo, habria que precisar un poco mas tu busqueda y ver.. 
Saludos 

Hermig 

Las valvulas,capaciores variables seconsiguen con cierta facilidad en ML el restoen casas de electronica. Un poco mas complicado es conseguir F.I. si queres hacer un superheterodino.,. Pero buscando se encuentran..


----------



## pandacba (Ago 19, 2011)

franciscorlockwood dijo:


> que esquema para una radio casera a valvulas harian considerando la facilidad de conseguir todo y facilidad am o fm



Antes que nada bienvenido al foro y al tema en particular aunque este no es tu primer post.

El tema tubos se consigue, la mayor dificultad puede encontrarse en conseguir las fi, que para el caos de tubos no son muchas tan solo dos ya que estas son doble más la osciladora,

Podes partir de radios que no funciones y recatar de alli las bobinas y si no comprarlas hay casas especializadas que tinene tanto los tanden como las bobinas diales y otras accesorios propios de estos equipos, Por alli debo tener un articulo en una revista que proponia la construcción de  una radio FM y ensñaba com hacer las bobinas que para este caso son fáciles de construir para AM, ya sea OM u OC  se hacen con hilo de litz que afortunadamente se consigue.

Seria bueno que te leas u ojees un poco el libro radiotron de la RCA donde describe muy bien las carácteristicas de los circuitos sintonizados

Con ganas paciencia e información es posible


----------



## AZ81 (Ago 20, 2011)

hermig dijo:


> Hola Lucho sexto:-
> 
> Intestastes registrarte en el foro de Acrayara y no tuvistes resultado? tratá de hacerlo nuevametne, lo que pasa es que el registro del foro es distinto al de la pagina Web, entra a www.acrayara.com.ar y en el menu de la izquierda cliqueas foro y se abre  la pagina del foro, ahi te registras eligiendo tu nombre de usuario y contraseña. Despues hay que aceptarte, yo soy uno de los administradores asi que voy a estar atento a tu registro. lo que pasa es que hay muchos robots y por ahi se te ha eliminado sin querer.
> Saludos
> ...


Veo que has creado un foro dedicado a las válvulas, aunque de momento sea más para Argentina, yo mi consejo es que si quieres inscribirte, tienes también el foro de "el valvulas" el cual es español y sobre todo esta dedicado más al tipo de radio europea, aunque también se trabaja con radios de USA antiguas que se compran por internet. Pásate por esta dirección y no echaras en saco roto el tiempo que pierdas en él:
http://www.elvalvulas.com/
Se me olvida decirte que también tienes un foro frances de radios es este:
http://retro-forum.com/
Saludos Antonio.


----------



## luchosexto (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola Hermig 

Ahi me incribi en www.acrayara.com.ar (mi usuario es lucioca154) y tmb en el foro, que en este, estoy esperando que me habliliten (en este el usuario es luchosexto). ¿Como hago para dercargarme los esquemas que hay en la pagina porque me pide un nombre y la contraseña y no es el nombre de mi cuenta ni la contraseña?.
 Saludos.


----------



## hermig (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola Lucho sexto:
                          Me voy a fijar que pasa con la pagina de acrayara, normalmente tendrias que poder entrar con el nombre de usuario que te dio el administrador, en el foro es distinto,  hay que esperar que te aprueben. Ya entro en el foro y te acepto, y me fijo en la pagina y te vuelvo a escribir.. 
                            Saludos 
Hermig

HolaLucho:-
  Ahi entre a lapagina y pude bajar sisn problemas losesquemas, incluso sin necesidad de registrarme..  En el menu de la izquierda vas a Esquemas y se despliega la ventana con un indice, ahi vas al modelo que te interesa y casi todos los archivos estan en pdf, muy pocos en jpg.-.
   Pero se bajan sin inconvenientes.. 
Saludos 
Hermig

Hola Lucho:-
                       Ahi te acepte en elforo de radios antiguas,bienvenido !!! cualquier cosa a tus ordenes 

                         Saludos 
Hermig


----------



## luchosexto (Ago 22, 2011)

Hola hermig, perdona que sea molesto pero no me reconoce el nombre de usuario en el foro. Si queres me inscribo devuelta con otro nombre de usuario. Que me aconsejarias?

Saludos


----------



## hermig (Ago 22, 2011)

Hola Luchosextoi:-
                              Que raro, yo te aprobe el registro antes de ayer, tendrias que poder entrar. Ojo que hay dos nombres de usuarios, uno es el que te asigno la pagina web y te sirva para la pagina de acrayara. En cambio para el Foro tenes que usar el que vos registrastes luchosexto1  creo que es, y la clave que vos pusistes.. 
                               Ahora me fijo no vaya a ser cosa que alguien te haya dado de baja por error..  Si no te aviso nada es porque seguis registrado, pero acordate que el nombre de usuario en el foro es LUCHOSEXTO1.- 

                               Ahi me fije y seguis como usuario activo.. 
                                Saludos 

Hermib


----------



## luchosexto (Ago 23, 2011)

Muchas gracias hermig!!! Ahi pude entrar con exito, me habia olvidado el 1 en el nombre de usuario. Espero encontar lo que ando buscando. 
Un abrazo Saludos


----------



## hermig (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola Luchosexto:-

 Nada que agradecer, al contrario, es nuestra idea que el foro sobre radios antiguas siga creciendo para que podamos intercambiar informacion y conocimientos entre todos.. 
  A tu disposicion 

Hermig


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2011)

Lemur , aqui te dejo un Quad y un Zodiac en custodia 






QuadII-mono-valve-power-amplifier-circuit-diagram.zip 




Zodiac-Twin-30-two-channel-amplifier-Wiring-Diagram.zip

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 14, 2011)

muchas gracias dosme


----------



## luchosexto (Ene 4, 2012)

Aqui les dejo como quedo la radio philps al-a20u restaurada y andando (ya no tiene mas interferencia molesta). Muchas gracias por el esquema el cual sino la radio no andaria. Saludos.


----------



## hermig (Ene 4, 2012)

FElicitaciones Luchosexto, quedo muy linda, es una hermosa radio.- Yo tengo una muy parecida, soloel mueble es distinto y es el modelo ALH222U
Saludos y buen año


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2012)

si quedo muy buena lucho ,feliz año a todos


----------



## luchosexto (Ene 5, 2012)

Muchas gracias y feliz año nuevo a todos!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2012)

radio Philips 90AL170   alguien tiene el esquema ese,esta en radiomuseo ,pero quien es socio para mangarcelo?
muchas gracias


----------



## luchosexto (Ene 25, 2012)

Hola estoy buscando un esquema que habia visto sobre como remmplazar el elevador de tension de las radios a valvulas (que consta de un tipo vibrador mecánico) que funcionan con 6V, me acuerdo de haberlo visto pero no se en que página lo bueno era es que constaba de transistores y demas. Si alguien me facilita esta busqueda estaria muy agradecido. Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2012)

busca como inversor de 6 volt a 250 volt ,es ese?


----------



## luchosexto (Ene 25, 2012)

Si, si puede servirme. donde lo consigo al esquema? recuerdo que fue en algun link que se mostro en algun foro de ak pero no me acuerdo. Sigo con la busqueda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2012)

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota40.htm



uno mas elaborado http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_inversor_01.php
en realidad con un transistor y una resistencia ya se puede hacer



fijate en las luces de emergencias ,algo asi es el circuito,



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/inversor-12v-dc-220v-ac-7430/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/alguien-tiene-diagrama-circuito-inversor-9441/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/armar-inversor-12v-dc-110v-ac-800-watts-9976/
calculale el trafo para 250 volt o lo que decees 
yo tenia por ay un esquema sencillo ,un tr + una resistencia + un capacitor y el transformador


----------



## luchosexto (Feb 1, 2012)

Pude encontrar el esquema, esta en este lugar:

http://www.acrayara.com.ar/foro/viewtopic.php?t=113&f=5

Gracias a nuestro amigo hermig, y todos por la coloboracion. y gracias rey julien por los circuitos que pude encontrar en los links que me pasaste, quede motivados con algunos en lo cual espero muy pronto ponerlos en practica. Saludos.


----------



## luchosexto (Feb 3, 2012)

Hola resulta que encontre y investigue sobre la radio gec bc6540, y descubri que tiene el mismo circuito o parecido que la bc6245 y encontre el diagrama aqui:
http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/gec_bc6245.html
Alguien me puede facilitar este diagrama por favor. Es lo mas cercano que pude conseguir. Saludos.


----------



## luchosexto (Feb 13, 2012)

Pude conseguir el esquema, gracias a nuestro amigos de tecnicosaurios. ak les dejo el post para que hojeen porque añadí algunas imagenes de la radio. 
http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=21458

Ah tambien buscando por gogle consegui este link:

www.radiomanuals.info/page_g.htm

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2012)

buen link lucho,muchas gracias



pd:
    para ver las fotos ay que loguearse


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2012)

un link espectacular que subió dosmetro,muchos peros esquemas y se ven bien http://www.albinarrate.com/index.ph...uitos&catid=20:antique-radios-a-tvs&Itemid=36
muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2012)

http://qsl.net/l/lu7eo//Notas_varias/Notas_revistas/Viejas_Notas.htm enlace aportado por dosme


----------



## hermig (May 22, 2012)

Muchas gracias, buen material, y me trae muchas nostalgias. muchos de esos articulos los lei en su momento en las publicaciones respectiva, que aun conservo. y otros son novedosos y los guardare pues pueden ser de utilidad en el futuro para mi o para algun otro colega

Saludos 

Heriberto


----------



## begejo (May 24, 2012)

Felicitaciones para todos los amigos que aportan datos de estas joyitas,me hacen llorar y recordar que alguna vez fuí joven,voy a abrir el baúl de los recuerdos y estoy seguro que algo voy a aportar.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 24, 2012)

con gusto,así se agranda la colección ,
muchas gracias por el interés


----------



## hermig (May 25, 2012)

Para los nostalgiosos, como yo, les paso otro link del amigo Javier Albinarrate, con revistas TElegrafica hasta el año 1924. El amigo Javier sigue trabajando en eltema y pronto tendra mas revistas incoporadas.
http://www.albinarrate.com/content/revista-telegrafica/catalog.php

Saludos 


Hermig


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 7, 2012)

Hola amantes de la electrónica antigua, quisiera saber si alguien puede ofrecerme información sobre el famoso O.F.V Geloso, esquema y demás, sobre todo en los modelos 100, 101, 102, 103 etc. porque me dijeron que son famosos por su estabilidad, debido a sus pocos componente y sus famosas tres válvulas. Desde ya muchas gracias y un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## hermig (Jun 7, 2012)

http://www.openfreedom.org/BTG/files/BTGeloso.htm

Hola luchosexto:
                        En este enlace podras teneer a tu disposicion todos los boletines tecnicos Geloso, incluso donde estan los famosos OFV.-
                         Es un material muy util 

Saludos 

Heriberto (hermig)


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola, vengo necesitando un poco de ayuda para la construccion de transmisor de AM denominado el 'Cordobesito', aca les dejo los link's donde esta el circuito:

http://www.lu8dr.org.ar/foro/thema.php?board=8&thema=1

http://www.qsl.net/l/lu7eo//Notas_varias/Notas_revistas/Viejas_Notas.htm

Ya tengo la mayoria de los componentes (en especial las valvulas), pero tengo muy poco conocimientos sobre las impedancias que describe en los texto, sobre todo el parte final del modulador (T1 impedancia de 100mA). Si alguien lo armo por favor que me comente de su experiencia y como es el tema de las impedancia, como son o como puedo fabricarlas; y sobre todo que tipo de nucleo es la que lleva en la parte osciladora. Espero poder terminarlo asi ser el primer equipo que use como radioaficionado. 

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 19, 2012)

el que seguro sabe del tema es blacktiger54 o rayas


----------



## hermig (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola lucho sexto:-  TE puedo dar una mano con todo gusto, soy radioaficionado desde 1959 y como te imaginaras por la epoca, las valvulas las conozco muy bien. Durante 30 años me hice mis propios equipos y tambien a otros amigos, hasta un equipo de SSB, asi que pongo mi experiencia a tu disposicion. Con respecto a tu pregunta sobre el nucleo de L! y L2, el proyecto habla de nucleo LIFE, q



Perdon, sin querer aprete no se que tecla y salio el mensaje sin terminar. Lo prosigo: LIFE era una fabrica de ceramicas de uso en radio y electronica que ya no existe mas, por lo que creo no vas a poder conseguir exactamente el mismo nucleo. Asi que esas bobinas se pueden bobinar al aire, o sobre alguna forma que tenga en su interior un nucleo de ferrite deslizable.- Pero tiene que ser de muy buena calidad, especialmente la de grilla de la 6V6, para no tener problemas con la estabilidad de la frecuencia. Por mi experiencia, yo te aconsejaria colocar una etapa buffer o separadora entre la osciladora y la 6DQ6 de salida, de esa manera te aseguras que el equipo no te modulee frecuencia, lo que es comun cuando se acopla la etapa osciladora (6V6) directamente a la salida.- Las variaciones de carga de la etapa modulada se reflejan sobre la osciladora y eso produce modulacion de frecuencia que deteriora la calidad de la modulacion.- Vas a tener que experimentar con el numero de vueltas de las bobinas conforme a los nucleos que consigas, hasta se pueden hacer con nucleo de aire, solo que serian un poco mas voluminosas.- Saludos 

Heriberto 

LU6DBU


----------



## tiago (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola* hermig*.

El foro no se sobrecarga en absoluto, precisamente está para exponer los temas de forma que instruyan a la mayor cantidad de gente posible. Tu ofrecimiento final incumple las normas, y por eso lo he editado. 

Lée *ésto*   norma  *2.3* 

Dada la calidad de tu información el post sigue en su lugar. Por favor, desarrollad los temas dentro del foro y extendeos todo lo que sea preciso.

Saludos.


----------



## hermig (Jul 20, 2012)

Gracias Tiago, y mis disculpas por la ignorancia.- Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ese inductor no es necesario que sea de 3 patas, tendrías que bobinarlo. Cuando había escasos recursos, se utilizaba este tipo de modulación y la mayoría optaba por poner un balasto de tubo fluorescente. Es un inductor de como mínimo 5H para tener una buena respuesta en graves. Los 100 mA es la corriente máxima que debe manejar.
La conexión con 2 patas es así:





Si bien son otras válvulas, el principio es el mismo.


----------



## hermig (Jul 20, 2012)

Lucho Sexto:
    Siguiendo con la sugerencia de Black tiger, si no tenes una impedancia de 100 ma. podes colocar una de menor miliamperaje, y colocar en la linea del +B que va hacia la amplificadora de RF final  otra impedancia , tambien de menor miliamperaje, uniendo ambas en la parte superior ( considerando la inferior a la que va conectada al +B), con un capacitor de  1 ó 2 mf. 600 volts de aislacion.-  De esa manera circula menos corriente continua por el bobinado de la amplificadora de audio (moduladora), disminuyendo la posibilidad de saturacion del nucleo y mejorando la respuesta de audio.. 
Saludos 
Hermig


----------



## tiago (Jul 20, 2012)

hermig dijo:


> Gracias Tiago, y mis disculpas por la ignorancia.- Saludos



A tu disposición.

Saludos.


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 21, 2012)

Gracias por la informacion solo queda experimentar con la impedancia, voy a ver que consigo de la chatarra (la opcion de los Balastro es muy tentadora). Tambien me surgio dos dudas, una es la impedancia de 2,5 mHenry - 125 mA que no se como es y no como armarla, y la otra duda es sobre como son los capacitores variables (si son los los famosos ceramicos aislados con mica, que la variacion se la das mediante un tornillo) que utiliza en el filtro pi en la salida a la antena.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ésto es un choque de 2.5 mH:




y ésto un condensador variable:




Los condensadores variables los encontrás en radios antiguas valvulares.
Si no conseguís el choque, se puede hacer manualmente.


----------



## hermig (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola Lucho:- lo que mencionas es un choque de radiofrecuencia, se puede hacer con alambre de cobre del diametro adecuado para el miliamperaje, bobinando en espiras superpuestas varias "galletas" sobre un tubo aislante.- Creo que en mi disco tengo un instructivo como hacerlas con el eje del embolo de una jeringa de inyecciones, si lo encuentro lo publico para que te sirva de guia.- No es necsario que sea exacto el valoren milihenrys, lo que pasa es que se pone ese valor porque es un valor estandar, pero uno de 1 milihenry te serviria lo mismo.. 
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 21, 2012)

Un detalle.
La aislación de C3 tiene que ser buena, se producen tensiones muy elevadas en ese lugar.
Para C4 se utilizaban unos condensadores como el que puse, pero triples para conseguir la capacidad que se necesita. Se usaba mucho en receptores valvulares que tenían una etapa previa amplificadora de RF.


----------



## hermig (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola Lucho:-
                     Ampliando el comentario de black tiger sobre los capacitores variables, te comento que los tandems comunes de recepcion se pueden usar con tensiones mas altas modificando la separacion de chapas, de manera que el espacio entre las placas fijas y moviles sea mayor, para eso se van sacando chapas intercaladas. TE voy a buscar  un enlace a un articulo muy instructivo sobre el particular.. Y si tenes habilidad manual tambien se pueden construir en forma casera los capacitores variables que van en la entrada del circuito PI, que son los que deben aguantar mayor tension de RF.- Te adjunto el  articulo prometido sobre la construccion casera de choques de Rf, esta en portuges, pero entendible totalmente.. Espero te sirva



En este link encontraras las ideas del colega de LU9DPD para modificar capacitores variables de recepcion para ser empleados en transmision.. MUUUUY interesante 

http://www.qsl.net/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Capacitores_Mods/Mod_capacitores.htm


Saludos


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 22, 2012)

Ahi pude conseguir los choque de 2,5 mHy, Gracias por decirme como son y como armarlas, y gracias hermig voy a fabricarlas porque las que encontre son de alambre litz y la voy a guardar para hacer mas adelante un receptor valvular. Por cierto alguien puede facilitar esquemas de receptor de 40m y/o 80m valvular, alguno que lo halla realizado?. Tengo pensado suprimir la etapa de filtro pi, y fabricarlo aparte, o sea hacer un adaptador de antena para todo uso, se puede hacer esto??

Saludos.


----------



## hermig (Jul 22, 2012)

Hola Lucho sexto:-
                             No podes prescindir del circuito PI en la salida de la 6DQ6, dado que se necesita un circuito sintonizado ( sea pi o el que se usaba antiguamente formado por  una combinacion LC en paralelo - se los denominaba "tanque" de salida, posiblemente por sus dimensiones supongo-) en el circuito de placa de la valvula de salida porque para que ella funcione y entregue potencia es necesario que el circuito de placa resuene a la frecuencia de operacion (o al doble o triple si se trata de una etapa dobladora o triplicadora de frecuencia).- 
La utilidad del circuito PI es que al mismo tiempo un circuito sintonizado y a la vez un adaptador de impedancias entre la carga de la valvula 6DQ6, que es de algunos miles de omhs (dependiendo de la tension y corriente a que se la haga trabajar) y la impedancia de la antena, que suele ser baja, del orden de los  50 a 100 omhs- Nada obsta, sin embargo, que se utilize el mismo circuito pi para adaptar a cargas mayores, como las que se presentan en antenas con bajadas de linea abierta, debiendo para ello alterar los valores de L y del capacitor de salida del pi.- (a mayor impedancia en la carga de antena mayor debe ser L para una determinada frecuencia y menor debe ser el C de salida del PI).-  Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 22, 2012)

Solo para acotar. El término tanque viene de la analogía de tener un tanque de agua la cual entra y sale sin tener pérdidas. Como los elementos asociados LC son reactivos idealmente no tienen pérdidas.


----------



## hermig (Jul 22, 2012)

Gracias Black Tiger, nunca me habia puesto a indagar sobre el origen del termino, es de esos que uno usa habitualmente sin preguntarse mucho por que.- 

Saludos 

Heriberto


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 22, 2012)

De nada, un gusto Hermig


----------



## hermig (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola Lucho Sexto:-
          Decinos que tipo de receptor queres construir ? Algo simple ( regenerativo o de conversion directa, por ej )  ?  o mas elaborado (superheterodino por ej. ), a transistores ? con circuitos integrados ? con valvulas ? una vez que nos digas seguro te podremos sugerir algo.. 

Saludos 
Hermig


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola Hermig, lo ideal seria seguir con las valvulas, ya que tendo varias y no quiero que solo queden guardadas, sobre todo agarrar experiencia con la electronica valvular. En internet se puede encontrar mucho material, pero lo que busco es si alguien construyo algo y me diga que tal fue en su experiencia, para poder encarar un proyecto en lo cual fue realizado. Por eso elegi el transmisor cordobesito, aparte de que me lo propusieron, me contaban que antes los equipo de radioficionado eran caros y muy pocos, por lo tanto uno se lo tenia que armar, este circuito es muy sencillo y se que varios lo han armado, diciendo que su funcionamiento es muy bueno y que hacer valvular no renegas con los transistores a esa potencia. En fin ya encare la construccion del mismo, va tomando forma de a poco. En cuanto un receptor regenerativo o superheterodino Valvular, estria bueno, y me gustaria saber la diferencia entre los dos. Si nos es mucha molestia, alguien sabe del receptor Colonial modelo 63? Si tiene el diagrama o alguna informacion. 

Saludos.
Luchosexto.


----------



## hermig (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola Lucho, me alegra que te hayas largado a la pileta... ja ja .- Quedate tranquilo que esos circuitos son muy buenos y te van a andar bien. creo que te mencione que conviene colocar una etapa separadora entre el oscilador y la salida, es solo una valvula mas, pero te va a ahorrar dolores de cabeza porque la transmision será de mejor calidad y no modularas en frecuencia. Antes con el ancho de banda de los receptores que se usaban eso no se notaba mucho, pero con los receptores selectivos que hay ahora si la transmision sale con modulacion de frecuencia se degrada mucho la calidad del audio.. 

Con respecto al tema receptores, el regenerativo es muchisimo mas simple, con dos o tres valvulas te podes armar uno para adquirir experiencia y luego te podes largar con un superheterodino. (en el mensaje siguiente explico las diferencias entre uno y otro tipo de receptor) Conozco el Farco-Colonial 63, tuve un juego de bobinas impecable con el chasis y el dial y lo cambie a un colega de Santa Fe por un transformador de filamentos de 10 V. 
10 A para un lineal.- En principio es de broadcastings y de onda corta en forma corrida hasta 30 mhz, pero tengo el circuito de colegas franceses que lo han armado con un capacitor de menos capacidad ( en lugar del triple de 410 pf ) y lo hacen funcionar en frecuencias de aficionados solamente.-  Si te interesa lo busco y lo subo para que lo veas- Por lo que preguntas supongo que tenes el block de bobinas Colonial 63, es de muy buena hechura, yo nunca lo arme, siempre estuvo en proyecto, pero como tambien tuve un block Geloso 2602 que a ese si lo arme y anduvo perfecto ( todavia funciona, se lo regale a un amigo de San Luis) al colonial nunca le di forma y uso.- 

Saludos y a tus ordenes



Bueno, continuando con lo prometido, el receptor regenerativo consta esencialmente de una etapa detectora acoplada a la antena y dotada de realimentacion,  (regeneracion) lo que produce un efecto de aumento de la sensibilidad y selectividad de la etapa- Esta regeneracion es variable, ya que para escuchar estaciones de fone, se lleva el contro de regeneracion hasta un poco antes del estado de oscilacion, de manera de obtener el maximo de sensibilidad y selectividad. En recepcion de ondas continuas (telegrafia) se lleva la etapa al punto de oscilacion, de manera de hacer audible los signos telegraficos sin necesidad de recurrir a un oscilador de batido.. En su expresion mas simple, este receptor puede constar de una sola valvula (triodo, tetrodo o pentodo) y su salida se acopla directamente a audifonos..- En versiones mas complejas se les puede dotar de una etapa previa de amplificacion de RF, y de etapa posteior de amplificacion de audio, de manera de recepcionar en parlante.. Las ventajas de este tipo de receptor son su sencillez y  su sensibilidad, y sus desventajas son el ajuste critico de la regeneracion, la posibilidad de que la oscilacion de la etapa interfiera en otros receptores vecinos y la inestabilidad del ajuste cuando esta acoplada directamente la etapa detectora a la antena.. No es tan selectivo como un superheterodino por otra parte. La desventaja de la oscilacion hacia receptores vecinos y la inestabilidad del ajuste, se soluciona colocando una etapa amplificadora de RF entre la antena y la etapa detectora..  El receptor superheterodino consta, en su forma mas simple, de una etapa que recibe la señal de antena y la mezcla con una señal producida en el mismo receptor  (oscilador local), dando como resultado una frecuencia que puede ser la diferencia o la suma de la señal de antena y de la señal del oscilador local.- Usualmente  el oscilador local trabaja por encima de la señal de antena, y la diferencia entrre ambas produce una tercer frecuencia que se llama frecuencia intermedia.. A esta etapa, que se la suele llamar primer detectora, conversora o mezcladora, le sigue una o mas etapas de frecuencia intermedia que amplifican la misma y finalmente se la detecta por algunos de los metodos de deteccion ( a diodo, por grilla o por placa), y una vez convertida a señal de audio se la amplifica  para ser audible en un parlante..- Como la señal del oscilador local va variando conforme se va variando el circuito sintonizado de antena, la diferencia entre ambas frecuencias es constante y la F.I. es siempre constante tambien.- Esto tiene varias ventajas, entre ellas de poder elegir una F.I. de acuerdo al tipo de receptor, para obtener mejor amplificacion y tambien mejor selectividad..


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 30, 2012)

Hola Hermig, gracias por la explicación, entendi que el superheterodino que para poder sintonizar una frecuencia tambien lo debe hacer el oscilador interno, entonces creo que este debe tener mas complicacion de armado. Con el regenerativo ya tengo experiencia porque arme uno sencillo con una sola valvula (mi primer armado valvular, por suerte tube exito), asi que ahora le voy a mejorar con el material que consegui en este foro. Voy a ver si consigo un esquema superheterodino para poder estudiarlo, ver como es y realizarlo mas adelante. Estoy investigando en realizar la impedancia de 100 mA en cuanto a los capacitores veriables ahi estoy juntando, voy a ver si puedo armarlo, pero creo que lo mas facil va a ser quitar placas de uno. Una pregunta mas (perdon por ser tan persistente) ¿Se puede armar un receptor FM valvular sencillo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 30, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-regenerativo-n-1-valvula-onda-media-30007/


----------



## hermig (Jul 30, 2012)

Hola Lucho:-        
                    Si es para FM broadcastings, hay un circuito que lleva una sola valvula, y tiene salida para auriculares, se le puede agregar una etapa amplificadora y tendrias un receptor de  2 vcalvulas.- Buscare el circuito y te lo paso, creo que usa una 12AT7 (doble triodo).- 

Saludos 

Heriberto


----------



## hermig (Jul 31, 2012)

hola Lucho: Adjunto el circuito para FM y otro con receptor superheterodino pars bandas de aficionados con bobinas enchufables.- Espero te sean utiles a vos o a cualquier otro amigo interesado en el tema
Saludos

hola Lucho: Adjunto el circuito para FM y otro con receptor superheterodino pars bandas de aficionados con bobinas enchufables.- Espero te sean utiles a vos o a cualquier otro amigo interesado en el tema
Saludos



ahi va la pagina que falta del receptor


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 31, 2012)

Muchas gracias, el receptor FM esta muy bueno, y parece facil de armar.

Saludos.


----------



## clausalan (Ago 2, 2012)

Mira, mui facil de armar.

Saludos,


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 11, 2012)

Saludos compa este de fm ya lo he armado solo que para banda aerea



Aca le dejo un link de un transmisor de cw y tambien unas imagenes http://www.rst.qsl.br/index.php/clube-do-qrp/22-tx-qrp-yg-1-qyuri-gagarinq?showall=&limitstart= solo que en la imagen he modificado la parte de la bobina final en una mescla de los 2 transmisores espero que sea de su agrado


----------



## karlson (Sep 24, 2012)

Saludos, llevo tiempo leyendo el foro y por fin me animo a escribir.
Estoy arreglando una antigua radio de válvulas, una  *Telefunken Campanela-57‏* U-1646-3D del año 1957.
Después de escanear el esquema (que venia debajo, pegado), de editarlo con photoshop y un trabajo de limpieza digital, puedo poneros el esquema, y algunos datos de las válvulas que lleva esta radio. Abriré otro post para pediros algo de ayuda con esta radio...
el esquema:
http://imageshack.us/a/img401/7470/esquemay.jpg

las válvulas:

UY41:	Rectificador de media onda. En la entrada de 110v.(equivalentes:31A3 U142 311SU 311SUA UY21)

DM70:	Mag. Stripe, exclamation mark. Indicador de sintonización.(equivalentes: 1M1 1M3 Y25 CV2980)

UCH42:	Triode-Hexode. Inversor de fase / cambio de frecuencia.(equivalentes: 14K7 X142 141TH)

UF41:	Pentode. Variable mutual conductance. RF. para amplificar I.F.(equivalentes: W142 12AC5 121VP)

UAF42:	Diode-Pentode. Variable mutual conductance. la parte pentodo se usa para IF Amp, la parte diodo para deteccion y A.G.C.(equivalentes: 12S7 WD142)

UL41:	Pentode. Amplificador de salida.9W (equivalentes: 45A5 CV1977 N142 451PT)

Un saludo


----------



## begejo (Sep 24, 2012)

Muy buen aporte,felicitaiones


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 24, 2012)

lo mismo digo,ese esquema lo estaba buscando un compañero,muy difícil de conseguir


----------



## karlson (Sep 24, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> lo mismo digo,ese esquema lo estaba buscando un compañero,muy difícil de conseguir



cierto, lo estuve buscando sin éxito antes de abrir la radio y... allí estaba desde el principio!!
por cierto, si ese compañero que lo buscaba aun esta interesado,y ha intentado arreglar cosillas, podíamos intercambiar opiniones... ya contarás.
Saludos


----------



## hermig (Sep 25, 2012)

Muchas gracias por el aporte, y si se te presenta algun problema en la puesta en marcha, presentalo en este sitio, que trataremos de darte una manito.. Son valvulas muy conocidad (a excepcion de la del ojo magico) y aqui en Argentina hay muchas radios, sobre todo Philips, que usan esos tubos.- 
Saludos y bienvenido


----------



## lsedr (Sep 27, 2012)

saludos colegas.

ando por construir un amplificador para la banda CB, específicamente para los 26.500 mhz con una válvula 6146B. hace un tiempo tenía un diagrama pero lo perdí. mi interés es excitar al tubo con unos 4 ó 5 watts, para obtener 50 watts a la salida.

si conocen sobre el diagrama y lo postean aquí, much mejor.

saludos a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 27, 2012)

te sirve ?
http://faculty.frostburg.edu/phys/latta/ee/6146amp/typicalop/6146typicalop.html

http://facultyfiles.frostburg.edu/phys/latta/ee/6cl6xmtr/6cl6xmtr.html


----------



## lsedr (Sep 27, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> te sirve ?
> http://faculty.frostburg.edu/phys/latta/ee/6146amp/typicalop/6146typicalop.html
> 
> http://facultyfiles.frostburg.edu/phys/latta/ee/6cl6xmtr/6cl6xmtr.html




sí gracias, algo así buscaba, estaré estudiandolo. 

aunque creo que tendré problemas principalmente con la caja.

cuando lo inicie abriré un nuevo tema, ya que nunca he trabajado con válvulas. Tengo un equipo de radioaficionado multibanda que recientemente he construído, y es SDR, y quiero amplificar la señal de salida.

bueno, veré qué hago. 

saludos c.

gracias


----------



## luchosexto (Sep 27, 2012)

karlson dijo:


> Saludos, llevo tiempo leyendo el foro y por fin me animo a escribir.
> Estoy arreglando una antigua radio de válvulas, una  *Telefunken Campanela-57‏* U-1646-3D del año 1957.
> Después de escanear el esquema (que venia debajo, pegado), de editarlo con photoshop y un trabajo de limpieza digital, puedo poneros el esquema, y algunos datos de las válvulas que lleva esta radio. Abriré otro post para pediros algo de ayuda con esta radio...
> el esquema:
> http://imageshack.us/a/img401/7470/esquemay.jpg




Muy buen aporte, cuando termines comenta como te fue con la reparacion.

Saludos.


----------



## enifx (Sep 29, 2012)

Estimados:
               me dieron a reparar una philips AL 4631 h consegui circuito pero el tema del dial se me complica le di 177 millones de vueltas y lo maximo que consegui es que recorra tres cuartos del recorrido, vi el esquema de la Al 20 en paginas atras pero esta es horizontal , este es de recorrido  vertical y con ojo magico otro tema esta siempre prendido debil , aunque sintonize o no. Todo comentario sera bienvenido. Gracias
Miguel


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 29, 2012)

son dos vueltas para un lado y dos vueltas para el otro lado de la rueda grande y unas 4 vueltas sobre el eje que mueve el dial,
a modo general asi siempre funciona


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Por ahi esto te sirve, Saludos
http://www.theoldradiofixerupperguy.com/dial cord.html


----------



## hermig (Sep 29, 2012)

HOla Enifx:-
                     La palidez del ojo magico indicador de sintonia puede deberse a dos factores: 1) Empobrecimiento de la capa fluorescente de la pantalla ó 2) Baja tension de alimentacion de la pantalla.-
                      El angulo de deflexion se puede variar en cierta medida modificando la resistencia que va de la pantalla (que es alimentada casi siempre directametne del +B) a la placa del tubo.-
                      Para solucionar el problema sin cambiar el tubo, se puede hacer un doblador de tension, pero en tu circuito puntual proba de cambiar R23 por una de un valor menor, digamos 1000 omhs, no te hagas problemas por la diferencia de valores, ya que en muchos diseños la placa la alimentan directo del +B, y con voltajes mucho mayores.. 
                       Saludos 

Hermig


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 29, 2012)

Verificaste la tensión entre las patas 4 y 5 de la DM-70?


----------



## begejo (Sep 29, 2012)

Acá tienes las caracteristicas  http://www.r-type.org/exhib/aaa0897.htm


----------



## karlson (Sep 29, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Verificaste la tensión entre las patas 4 y 5 de la DM-70?



Una pregunta, el esquema de mi radio que utiliza también la DM70, no tiene la misma configuración para esta:
http://imageshack.us/a/img401/7470/esquemay.jpg
la patilla 4 y 5 esta unida...por lo que veo, se alimenta por la 8, y la detección de sintonia lo hace por la 1...¿estoy en lo correcto?

Gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 29, 2012)

La DM70/1M3 tiene una sola forma de conectarse:
Filamento: patas 4 y 5 con 1.4 volts entre ambas patas.
Placa: pata 8 con +B
Grilla: pata 1


----------



## enifx (Sep 30, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> son dos vueltas para un lado y dos vueltas para el otro lado de la rueda grande y unas 4 vueltas sobre el eje que mueve el dial,
> a modo general asi siempre funciona



Entonces para sacar en limpio: salgo de primer resorte que esta en la polea del tandem, paso hilo por orificio, doy dos vueltas a esa polea y m evoy ala primera polea chica (1) a la derecha , de ahi al eje del dial , le doy 4 vueltas de ahi a la otra polea a la izquierda (2) , subo hasta la polea de arriba (3) ( tiene dial vertical) bajo a la otra polea (4) que esta en paralelo a la polea (2) de ahi a la otra polea (5) y de ahi regreso con dos vueltas mas a la polea del tandem y entro con el hilo y lo engancho al otro resorte, mareo el viaje ?  jajajaj puedo sacar foto del todo el sistema . GRacias por la respuesta
Miguel





hermig dijo:


> HOla Enifx:-
> La palidez del ojo magico indicador de sintonia puede deberse a dos factores: 1) Empobrecimiento de la capa fluorescente de la pantalla ó 2) Baja tension de alimentacion de la pantalla.-
> El angulo de deflexion se puede variar en cierta medida modificando la resistencia que va de la pantalla (que es alimentada casi siempre directametne del +B) a la placa del tubo.-
> Para solucionar el problema sin cambiar el tubo, se puede hacer un doblador de tension, pero en tu circuito puntual proba de cambiar R23 por una de un valor menor, digamos 1000 omhs, no te hagas problemas por la diferencia de valores, ya que en muchos diseños la placa la alimentan directo del +B, y con voltajes mucho mayores..
> ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 30, 2012)

enifx te fijaste en la pagina que dejo fredd2 ? por eso del hilo del dial


----------



## hermig (Sep 30, 2012)

HOla Enifx:-
   Si, es una UM4, yo estoy mirando el circuito que lo tengo aca, y la R que te digo es la R32, incluso podes levantar de chasis la R31, para aumentar el voltaje que recibe la pantalla fluorescente de la UM4.- Las R que regulan la mayor o menor apertura del angulo de sombra son R26 y R27, la UM4 tiene doble angulo de sombra.. En la respuesta anterior se me transpusieron los numeros y puse R23 en lugar de R32.- Perdon .- 

Saludos 

Hermig


----------



## enifx (Sep 30, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> enifx te fijaste en la pagina que dejo fredd2 ? por eso del hilo del dial



Si SR , mire los 500 esquemas y no encontre nada parecido o no lo supe  adjunto foto con los numeros que le di a cada polea quizas alguien me guie, los numeros se ven ampliando la imagen tuve que reducirla varias veces. Gracias por sus respuestas
Miguel





hermig dijo:


> HOla Enifx:-
> Si, es una UM4, yo estoy mirando el circuito que lo tengo aca, y la R que te digo es la R32, incluso podes levantar de chasis la R31, para aumentar el voltaje que recibe la pantalla fluorescente de la UM4.- Las R que regulan la mayor o menor apertura del angulo de sombra son R26 y R27, la UM4 tiene doble angulo de sombra.. En la respuesta anterior se me transpusieron los numeros y puse R23 en lugar de R32.- Perdon .-
> 
> Saludos
> ...



Por favor no se disculpe, encima que ayuda..........o sea una posibilidad es cambiar R32 por un valor de un 1K en vez de 22K? la otra las dos de 1 Mega (r 26 R 27) estan en su valor , otra cosa que encontre es el cable que le daba chasis a la pata 7 de la UM4 cortado , lo volvi como esta en plano para que tenga chasis. Escucho tus sugerencias. Gracias
Miguel


----------



## hermig (Sep 30, 2012)

HOlaMiguel:-

 si, las dos de 1 Megoomhs estan en valor, la otra (R32) tambien estaria en valor, si la valvula UM4 fuese nueva, pero cuando comienza a perder brillo, es conveniente aumentar la tension de +B que alimenta la pantalla.- La falta de conexion a masa de la pata 7 puede haber sido la causa del problema. proba sin modificar ninguna R y si notas que falta brillo verde, recien ahi haces la modificacion.. Saludos


----------



## enifx (Oct 1, 2012)

hermig dijo:


> HOlaMiguel:-
> 
> si, las dos de 1 Megoomhs estan en valor, la otra (R32) tambien estaria en valor, si la valvula UM4 fuese nueva, pero cuando comienza a perder brillo, es conveniente aumentar la tension de +B que alimenta la pantalla.- La falta de conexion a masa de la pata 7 puede haber sido la causa del problema. proba sin modificar ninguna R y si notas que falta brillo verde, recien ahi haces la modificacion.. Saludos



Hice la prueba y el puse en paralelo una de 1K a la R32 de 22k aumento el brillo pero no mucho , lo que me llama la atencion que por mas que sintonice siempre sigue fija la intensidad y deberia variar calculo yo en los terminales 6 y 3 del ojo, lo que no se quien le produce la variacion de valor para variar el brillo. Escucho consejos. Gracias
Miguel





el-rey-julien dijo:


> son dos vueltas para un lado y dos vueltas para el otro lado de la rueda grande y unas 4 vueltas sobre el eje que mueve el dial,
> a modo general asi siempre funciona



Segui tus consejos y logre instalar el  hilo de dial , el tema es que lo hice con tanza de pesca y de vez en cuando zafa en la rueda del tandem , asi que tendre que buscar hilo de dial , me parece,  o al menos que tengan algun consejo para que se vuelva mas adherente. Gracias

Miguel


----------



## hermig (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola: Lo que varia con la sintonia es el angulo de sombra, vas a ver un verde mas intenso en una parte de la pantalla y en otra prte vas a ver como dos aberturas en formas de triangulos, mas oscuras, que se hacen mas estrechas cuando sintonizas una estacion potente.. Lo que produce esa variacion es la tension del CAS (control automatico de sensibilidad) que llega a la grilla del ojo magico.- Como la corriente alli es muy debil no se puede medir con un tester comun, tenes que medirla con un voltimetro a valvula u otro de alta impedancia de entrada.- Vas a notar que hay una tension negativa que se hace mas elevada cuando sintonizar un estacion potente.. (los voltajes involucrados estan en el orden de los -1 a - 9 voltios ).- Puede estar abiera la R25 (3,3 megoomh) que es la que conduce la señal del CAs hacia la grilla del ojo magico.-. Espero te sirva de orientacion.. 
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)

tengo un consejo mas, agarra y raspa la tanza para que quede áspera y no se patine


----------



## hermig (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.radioplaneta.ru/?id=2

En este enlace veras como trabaja el ojo magico, es un simil de una radio, y cuando la sintonizas de la perilla que esta en pantalla vas a ver la variacion del angulo de sombra-. Esta en ruso, pero  es suficiente para que veas como funciona

Saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Para el hilo, mejor usa de algodon y ponele cera de vela o algo asi, si es de nilon va a patinar sobre todo la tanza
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)

hilo de atar chorizo ,quizás funcione bien,se vende todavía el hilo del dial?


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 1, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hilo de atar chorizo ,quizás funcione bien,se vende todavía el hilo del dial?



En mercadolibre uno de la zona de flores vende en obillitos de 10 metros si no me equivoco, tiene bastante material "poco actual "


----------



## begejo (Oct 1, 2012)

Para que no patinen las piolas lo mejor que he usado ha sido la resina vegetal  (pez de castilla),lo mismo que le ponen al arco de los violines.
Saludos


----------



## enifx (Oct 2, 2012)

hermig dijo:


> Hola: Lo que varia con la sintonia es el angulo de sombra, vas a ver un verde mas intenso en una parte de la pantalla y en otra prte vas a ver como dos aberturas en formas de triangulos, mas oscuras, que se hacen mas estrechas cuando sintonizas una estacion potente.. Lo que produce esa variacion es la tension del CAS (control automatico de sensibilidad) que llega a la grilla del ojo magico.- Como la corriente alli es muy debil no se puede medir con un tester comun, tenes que medirla con un voltimetro a valvula u otro de alta impedancia de entrada.- Vas a notar que hay una tension negativa que se hace mas elevada cuando sintonizar un estacion potente.. (los voltajes involucrados estan en el orden de los -1 a - 9 voltios ).- Puede estar abiera la R25 (3,3 megoomh) que es la que conduce la señal del CAs hacia la grilla del ojo magico.-. Espero te sirva de orientacion..
> Saludos



Gracias por la respuesta , medi en la pata 5 de UM4 y siempre tuve una tension de -.5 v , no pude medir la resistencia ( se rompio el tester ) ahora tengo que reparar el tester jajajaj bueno no se si mi concepto esta mal pero variando el dial el sistema deberia entregarle una variacion de tension negativa , cosa que no paso porque siempre quedo en -.5 v, sospecho del capa que esta a masa y a esa pata o en realidad puede ser otra cosa , asi que escucho sugerencias señores , desde ya muy agradecido.
Miguel


----------



## enifx (Oct 8, 2012)

fredd2 dijo:


> En mercadolibre uno de la zona de flores vende en obillitos de 10 metros si no me equivoco, tiene bastante material "poco actual "



Señores: consegui hilo para hacer macrame , 22 los 100 mts (si alguien quiere ajjaja) y anda perfecto.Saudos


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 2, 2012)

La tanza de pescar anda bien como hilo de dial, hay que elegir el calibre correcto. En general entre 20 y 28, según qué tan pesado sea el mecanismo. Si resbala, un poco de resina de pinotea, disuelta en alcohol, se pasa con un pincelito. Las tanzas de "Perlon" son las mejores, porque se estiran menos y así tiene menos juego la sintonía. Ciertos hilos "de coser" de calibre grueso (5 a 10) también funcionan muy bien. El hilo "choricero", lo mismo....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 2, 2012)

> El hilo "choricero", lo mismo.


ese es buenísimo ¡¡


----------



## enifx (Nov 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ese es buenísimo ¡¡



Estimados:
               tengo mi probador de valvulas un Precise 116 americano ahora el tema es: como hago con las vlavulas europeas? , donde consigo la equivalencia como para setear el probador para probarlas? Gracias por sus respuestas

Miguel


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 2, 2012)

este programita te va a ser de gran utilidad, a mi me ha servido de mucho:   http://www.duncanamps.com/tdslpe/


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 2, 2012)

enifx, no contás con ningún manual de válvulas? Excepto el de RCA casiu todos trtaen las equivalencias. El de Hasa no trae todas pero sí algunas


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 2, 2012)

enfix, si tenes dudas concretas sobre alguna eqivalncia plantealas aquí, te contestaré con todo gusto, tengo varios manuales


----------



## enifx (Nov 3, 2012)

carloscomadreja dijo:


> enfix, si tenes dudas concretas sobre alguna eqivalncia plantealas aquí, te contestaré con todo gusto, tengo varios manuales



Cual es el manual que tiene mas datos de equivalencias? les agradezco la informacion. Saludos

Miguel


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 3, 2012)

aquí te paso un enlace, éste es bastante completo, son 66 páginas, sólo equivalencias (no características) http://nexoplaneta.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/tabla-de-equivalencias-de-las-valvulas.html



También podés probar con esto: 

www.nostalgiaair.org/tubes/

www.theoldradiofixerupperguy.com/pdf/getubesub.pdf



Y este es otro link de utilidad, que a mí me ha funcionado bien: http://frank.pocnet.net/


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 3, 2012)

el programa que les propuse contiene una extnsa base de datos asociada a la mayoria de las paginas de equivalencias y adema de enlace a las hojas de datos proporciona pines y caracteristicas, para mi es una muy buena herramienta y no me ha fallado nuca,


----------



## enifx (Nov 4, 2012)

El primer enlace el link de descarga fue retirado por el administrador , todos los demas funcionan . Gracias  por la informacion

Miguel




carloscomadreja dijo:


> aquí te paso un enlace, éste es bastante completo, son 66 páginas, sólo equivalencias (no características) http://nexoplaneta.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/tabla-de-equivalencias-de-las-valvulas.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 4, 2012)

carloscomadreja dijo:


> La tanza de pescar anda bien como hilo de dial, hay que elegir el calibre correcto. En general entre 20 y 28, según qué tan pesado sea el mecanismo. Si resbala, un poco de resina de pinotea, disuelta en alcohol, se pasa con un pincelito. Las tanzas de "Perlon" son las mejores, porque se estiran menos y así tiene menos juego la sintonía. Ciertos hilos "de coser" de calibre grueso (5 a 10) también funcionan muy bien. El hilo "choricero", lo mismo....



lo ideal es que sea hilo de nylon que no se estira ni un poquito hay que conseguirlo de la medida justa el original de dial tienen una trama bastante apretada para que provoque agarre en las poleas , si no se consigue se va a la ferretería se pide soga de nylon ...se dan cuenta si es nylon por que cuando la toquen la sienten fría y se toman el trabajo de desarmarla y sacar las hebras...


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 2, 2013)

Para los que le gusta la electronica vintage les dejo un link con cosas muy interesantes, son para el que sabe mucho o poco, y sobre todo para el que no sabe y le interese aprender con cosas no tan complejas.
http://www.acrayara.com.ar/cms/RM?action=listLibraryFiles

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.radiocoleccion.es/radios-antiguas-y-componentes-en-venta/


Lo dejo aquí para agregar a la Wiki.

Es obvio que yo no vivo en España  . . . Aunque podría ser que el primo del tio de la sobrina de mi chozno tuviera un parentezco con un ADN del 3,45 % . . .

En ese caso que lo Efeveintinueven 

Saludos !


----------



## elgriego (Mar 30, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.radiocoleccion.es/radios-antiguas-y-componentes-en-venta/
> 
> 
> Lo dejo aquí para agregar a la Wiki.
> ...



Evidentemente debe existir o existio!!!un mercado para este tipo de articulos en la Madre Patria. Curioso ya que en este mismo foro ,colegas Españoles han contado la dificultad de obtener ,cosas tan comunes como un gabinete para un amplificador.
Seria lindo tener algo asi en la Argentina,para todos los amantes de lo antiguo,Eso Si ,que no te quieran matar con los precios,Porque convengamos ,No puede costar mas cara una 12ax7,Que un Microprocesador,Por lo menos a mi humilde entender.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2014)

Fijate que tienen borneras y cables que ya no se consiguen


----------



## elgriego (Mar 30, 2014)

Hola Colega Dosmetros, El Otro dia me trajeron una radio Admiral,con cable resitivo,Te acordas? de esa tecnologia!!!.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2014)

Jajajaja  , si habrán roto radios por ponerle un cable de plancha . . .  que es "ingualito" jajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 26, 2014)

encontre este esquema para alimentar valvulas a 9v,no se si funciona ,cuando pueda lo pruevo


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 27, 2014)

Para tubos nixie? me suena a que entrega poca corriente para alimentar un tubo jeje....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 27, 2014)

!Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !, adjunto una dirección de un sitio mui bueno con muchos diagramas esquemacticos y incluso manuales de servicio de equipos valvulados o tubos para bajar gratis : http://www.radio-workshop.co.uk/manuals.shtml.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

Yo se a quienes les va a gustar . . .  para agregar o modificar sus amplificadores


----------



## miguelus (Feb 10, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !, adjunto una dirección de un sitio mui bueno con muchos diagramas esquemacticos y incluso manuales de servicio de equipos valvulados o tubos para bajar gratis : http://www.radio-workshop.co.uk/manuals.shtml.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Muy buen enlace, lástima no haberlo tenido hace 50 años  

Sal U2


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2017)

Un lugar con información interesante
http://digilander.libero.it/iw2dgs/sommario.htm


----------



## largosoft (Ago 24, 2017)

Saludos, Alguien tendrá el esquema de un BLU TECNAR modelo FR200.
Solo necesito saber como hacer las conexiones para hacerlo funcionar con 12V.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2017)

largosoft dijo:


> Saludos, Alguien tendrá el esquema de un BLU TECNAR modelo FR200.
> Solo necesito saber como hacer las conexiones para hacerlo funcionar con 12V.
> Muchas gracias.


Creo que si refires a un transceptor HF BLU (Banda Lateral Unica)   
!Fotos dese equipo serian muy bienvenida!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scar01 (Ago 28, 2017)

Hola a tod@s,

Hace unos días emcontré una radio-pickup WegaPhone Type 875D. Me gustaría restaurarla conservando la electrónica original, pero está bastante deteriorada (válvulas rotas,...). Estoy intentando encontrar información sobre este equipo.... si me podéis ayudar (esquema, manual,....) os lo agradecería.

Saludos.


----------



## AZ81 (Ago 28, 2017)

Que válvulas usa, noval, rimlock, octal? Ayudaría mucho unas fotos de su interior y exterior, así como el plato, más que nada para datarlo sobre unas fechas Años 1940, 1950 o 1960. En RM no esta y por el nombre parece alemana. Da más datos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2017)

Hola a todos , jo tengo guardado con mucho cariño una valvula "955" , es un triodo para andar en UHF ( centienas de megahercios).
Desafortunadamente no tengo su zocalo    
Quizaz algun dia jo logre armar algo en el.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scar01 (Ago 28, 2017)

AZ81 dijo:


> Que válvulas usa, noval, rimlock, octal? Ayudaría mucho unas fotos de su interior y exterior, así como el plato, más que nada para datarlo sobre unas fechas Años 1940, 1950 o 1960. En RM no esta y por el nombre parece alemana. Da más datos.



Hola AZ81,

si, es alemana (Wegaphon type 875D). Yo creo que será de los 50. Adjunto una fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## lluiso (Abr 27, 2020)

Saludos,alguien tiene un boceto o foto de como va instalado la cuerda del dial de una radio VICA modelo 163?es del tipo vertical el desplazamiento de la aguja.estoy rompiendome la cabeza y no hay manera,agradeceria cualquier ayuda gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 11, 2021)

Buenas gente.
Me salio como sugerencia, y me enamore del tablero.
Espero no haya sido publicada aca.
Dejo un enlace con fotos, esquemas y lista de componentes; Prescott Ch= 7D832 Radio De Forest DeForest Crosley Radio
Y un video de 3 horas de la reparacion de esta hermosa radio!!!




En la hora 03:00:00, se puede ver el funcionamiento. Es fascinante, y hasta tiene el mítico "ojo mágico"


----------



## Adriatico (Abr 14, 2022)

Hola!
Yo les comparto este enlace.


			100 Amplifiers, part 2 , 1945 – 54 | Lilienthal Engineering


----------

